
Show HN: Desktop all in one messenger - chenster
http://meetfranz.com/
======
snroki
too bad it's not open-source, unlike [http://rambox.pro/](http://rambox.pro/)

~~~
jdhawk
I love RamBox - and hope it continues to gain momentum. Really wish someone
would add Spell Check support.

------
inetsee
It doesn't seem to support Open Whisper Systems Signal messaging app. Did I
miss it in the list, or is there some other reason why it's not included?

~~~
Tajnymag
Franz is basically a browser wrapper around all those messaging services. As
Signal doesn't have a Web UI, Franz can't really easily support it.

Yes, Signal-desktop is being rewritten to Electron now but I doubt it's
suitable for in-Franz integration

------
drvortex
Oh God. It's Trillian/Pidgin all over again.

------
peternicky
I've given Franz multiple chances over the past 1.5 years and always find that
it is filled with bugs that make it a horrible experience. One example is a
bug that crashes the app whenever the settings view is closed.

Thanks for the poster who shared an open alternative, I will try it out later
today.

------
beagle3
I would call it "A messenger" at all only if it had history search that
spanned services.

I often remember I got a message from X about Y but to find it I have to look
independently in whatsapp, iMessage, email and 2 bulletin board style systems.

------
Bjartr
Is this this functionally different from Pidgin and other libpurple based
messengers?

~~~
ubertaco
Yes, but maybe not in a good way -- this is basically just a tabbed electron
wrapper around various chat webapps.

------
mixedCase
Electron for a messenger? What a wasted opportunity.

------
seaghost
Electron within electron.

------
bjarkehs
Hasn't been updated in a year though.

------
bobsgame
This is awesome!

